# Anyone know any magic solutions for DR headaches??!!



## Sheepy Cloud (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi,
Have just started DR again..... gosh it really has been 2 1/2 years since this last happened!!!! Anyway, I am blessed with the splitting DR headaches which take over and compress your skull!! Not great before, and even less great now there is a little munchkin who needs a mummy without a headache around!!
Did/has anyone come up with anything which works to get rid of them?
Thanks
Rosey x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Hun,

the only thing i have heard and found that works is drinking lots of water. like 2 to 3 litres of water a day.

hope the headaches ease

lisa
xx


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

Sheepy - I would suggest you also post on one of the more general tx boards that you will find here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

I suspect you will get some good advice from there too.

Good luck.

Tilly
xxxx


----------

